# 'yotes got our cat, need ammo advice



## mrbreeze (Aug 13, 2008)

So I am admittedly not a cat lover, but we had a pretty dang good one for 10+ years that we had gotten pretty attached to. Two weeks ago, she disappeared. The wife and kids (while putting up missing cat flyers) found out that several of the local cats had disappeared, and now that you mention it, no rabbits around either. One neighbor saw a 'yote get one of their barn cat. Lots around, hear them yipping every night. Probably at least one or two nests of the bastards.

So, it's war here. I've hunted them on/off for years after dark typically with snow on the ground with a caller, with buckshot. Fairly successfully, but at close range.

But, it's a new battle, so a .223 has been added to the arsenal, along with a thermal scope.

What I'm looking for is some ammo advice for the .223. Is there a favorite out there? The gun is a Ruger AR 556 MPR. So if you have some experience with that gun, great. If not, I'll take whatever your recommendation is.

I'll be asking the same question again in a few weeks about a .22-250. 

I'm hoping to whack a couple in fairly short order and then have one hell of a bonfire. You're all invited.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

I messed around with the military surplus .223 ammo. Had a bunch of full metal jackets and a bunch of military basic target rounds.

Out of my M77 Ruger, the target rounds were good for 3" at 200 yds.

The FMJ's we're **** after 75 yards.

I know my skill level. Beyond 150 yds I'm counting on luck, so I kept it close if I could.

I guess I digress. I got the .223 to shoot cheap surplus ammo and am happy with how it performs.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

If you really want them...trap them.
Sure you can try calling and shooting..but trapping works.
They wipe out an area and then move on to new grounds...smart of them.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

BTW shotgun and 0000 works really well !!

223 is okay for long shots...but get them in close with a good call and blast them.

If you live where you can place a bait pile...say 100 yards out...put out a bait pile, use a motion sensor placed watching the bait and keep the alarm part in your house. When it goes off at 2 am slide open a window and shoot one.

You can even add a light on an extention cord lighting the area up a bit.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

“I'll be asking the same question again in a few weeks about a .22-250.”

I shoot the 55g VMAX by Hornady, it destroys them when you connect, my Ruger American Predator likes them.

Good luck.


----------



## mrbreeze (Aug 13, 2008)

Good info gang, keep it coming.

As far as the shotgun. Yes, I've killed several with buckshot. It's performance has been excellent. But, I've also had several dogs hang up just out of range. 

Trapping..agree..would love to. But, the action is off my property most of the time, and I've heard that 'yotes are tough to trap. I'll try to build some expertise and knowledge that way too.

In the meantime, I need to reach out for them a bit, so the new guns will help with that. Just need those ammo recommendations.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Unless you are going past 250 yards I wouldnt worry about the difference between 22-250 and 223.

Any round that shoots accurate from the rifle will work. Ammo is specific to the gun, not make and model of gun. Pick up a couple boxes and see which groups best.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Should add with the twist (1:8 I believe) it may like bullets on the heavier side. 55 gr and up.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

It feels good to take a couple of the bold ones. In the big scheme of things the few you shoot won’t change things much, it’s an ongoing effort. That’s why most States have year round, open season on coyotes.

A relative caught 18 trapping within 2 miles of his house a handful of years back, they yip as much as ever.

Come January or so, set some road-kill deer out back by some cover, check it out the window while having morning coffee. That’s my preferred method of taking out a few bold ones.


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

I shoot regular 55 grn American eagle 5.56 rounds. I bought a dpms base model Ar and put a different barrel on it and customized the weapon to my liking. And put a decent optic on it. Farthest shot ive made was on a woodchuck at 437 yards with 4mph crosswind in a hayfield. Any coyote inside 400 yards for me is considered in severe danger.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

mrbreeze said:


> So I am admittedly not a cat lover, but we had a pretty dang good one for 10+ years that we had gotten pretty attached to. Two weeks ago, she disappeared. The wife and kids (while putting up missing cat flyers) found out that several of the local cats had disappeared, and now that you mention it, no rabbits around either. One neighbor saw a 'yote get one of their barn cat. Lots around, hear them yipping every night. Probably at least one or two nests of the bastards.
> 
> So, it's war here. I've hunted them on/off for years after dark typically with snow on the ground with a caller, with buckshot. Fairly successfully, but at close range.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your cat but your cat that you let free eats the rabbits, pheasants,ect.ect.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry about your kitty, but Outdoor cats are worse killers than coyotes. Maybe not for size of game. But they don’t always eat what they kill, and they kill for fun. It’s not their fault, it’s in their nature. They are fair game for other predators, especially out doing the same thing, on the same playing field. Nature’s a bitch. Hell, the cat could have gotten hit by a car, or kidnapped by some little girl who was feeding a “stray” cat. Now it’s an indoor cat. 
I bought the same gun, it likes heavier ammo for sure. Less Than 50gr ammo didn’t hold great groups at 200
I’ve Set out bait, run out at all hours of the night in my skivvies when they’re howling up a storm. I still haven’t killed a yote with it. The coyotes know when I’m at work, and they know my wife won’t shoot them, yet. So they come into the yard and have a pee marking match with my dogs. 
I’m going to start trapping. Seems more effective to be “hunting” 24 hours a day with minimal effort. Then I’ll walk up to it, and shoot them with my expensive coyote gun to justify buying it...


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

1:8 twist 20" stainless heavy barell with Hornady 55 grain vmax. It is a tack driver


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Vicious Fishous said:


> Sorry about your kitty, but Outdoor cats are worse killers than coyotes. Maybe not for size of game. But they don’t always eat what they kill, and they kill for fun. It’s not their fault, it’s in their nature. They are fair game for other predators, especially out doing the same thing, on the same playing field. Nature’s a bitch. Hell, the cat could have gotten hit by a car, or kidnapped by some little girl who was feeding a “stray” cat. Now it’s an indoor cat.
> I bought the same gun, it likes heavier ammo for sure. Less Than 50gr ammo didn’t hold great groups at 200
> I’ve Set out bait, run out at all hours of the night in my skivvies when they’re howling up a storm. I still haven’t killed a yote with it. The coyotes know when I’m at work, and they know my wife won’t shoot them, yet. So they come into the yard and have a pee marking match with my dogs.
> I’m going to start trapping. Seems more effective to be “hunting” 24 hours a day with minimal effort. Then I’ll walk up to it, and shoot them with my expensive coyote gun to justify buying it...


I shoot more stray cats than coyotes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

You guys shouldn't be letting your cats run around outside.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Most of the 'pros' on youtube like 22/250 w/ Hornadys and an ecaller. Brand of caller depends on who help pay their bills.


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

I my self use Hornady Varmint 55g VMax
Very Accurate, my Luth 24” 1/9 twist barrel likes it.
I buy it online from sportsman outdoor superstore, lowest price I have seen on this ammo.


----------

